# Macbooks Alu : Qualité de l'écran ?



## Cybry (8 Décembre 2008)

Dans les forums de discussion Apple, un des threads les plus actifs ( http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1757089&tstart=0 ) traite de la qualité des écrans des nouveaux macbooks, décrites par quasiment tous les posteurs comme très mauvaise :
- contraste très faible et luminosité très élevée,
- angle de vision verticale très faible,
- effet miroir gênant...
D'après les avis donnés dans le thread, les écrans des MB Air et MB Pro sont, eux, de bien meilleure qualité.

En farfouillant ici, sur Mac Gen, je vois assez peu de réactions au sujet de ces écrans. 
Quelques posts dans les 'premières impressions', mais en définitive peu de retour à ce sujet.

J'aimerai bien avoir des retours des possesseurs de la bête, et pour les plus courageux qui iront lire les forums us (cf lien au début de mon texte) leur avis sur ces critiques très sévères.

Cybry


----------



## surfman06 (9 Décembre 2008)

Bon je vais me lancer.

Perso, j'adore ce MacBook, as un tel point que mon MacBook Pro me fait la gueule depuis que je l'utilise plus.

Côté écran, je suis surpris du confort d'utilisation du 13", bon c'est vrai qu'il y a des effets quelque fois gênant, reflet qui apparaît en fonction de la position qu'on as par rapport à l'écran 
mais rien de grave, il suffit de bien se positionner et l'écran est splendide. 

Il est vrai que l'écran du MacBook Pro est de meilleure qualité pour l'angle de vision, mais celui du 13" est d'excellente qualité malgré ces petits problème dit plus haut, c'est sur quand ça t'arrives, tu ne vois plus grand chose mais change d'angle et se sera réglé rapidement, on ne peux pas tout avoir et en aucun cas ça m'as repoussé dans mon choix, au début j'avais commandé le MBP à 2,53 la totale et plus je lisais les forums et  que je voyais ce Macbook, je me disais que je suis con,j'aurais dû prendre le MB et du coup j'ai changé d'avis je l'ai pris et je ne regrette rien.

Pour finir je pense que le chipset NVIDIA n'as pas encore le pilote optimisé vu les problème que rencontre les MBP et les MB et que si ces tech de NVIDIA veuille bien se mettent au boulot avec ceux d'apple au lieu de sortir des chipset à foison non terminé, la qualité n'en sera que mieux. (Elle est déjà de très bonne qualité / aux anciens modèles)

(C'est pareil que l'écran mat ou brillant, teste le brillant au lieu de parler du mat et tu verras pourquoi apple à écouter les clients et renoncer au mat)


(PS: Pour l'angle de vision, c'est en fonction de si tu lèves par rapport à l'écran ou que tu t'en éloignes, mais quand t'es assis en face t'as jamais ces effets et vu que tu travailles généralement assis, ben ça le fait quoi)


----------



## quepaq (9 Décembre 2008)

Au niveau de l'écran, c'est vrai que c'est perturbant au début de voir des reflets.. Mais on s'y habitue vite, et à part dans le train, le confort est le même.


----------



## Garibaldi (9 Décembre 2008)

+1 surfman06.
C'est exatement mon opinion(j'ai aussi migré d'un MBP unibody vers un MB unibody!).


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un MacBook Unibody depuis plus d'un mois maintenant que j'utilise régulièrement.
Alors pour donner mon avis, je dirais que les angles de visions verticaux sont vraiment faibles, il faut régulièrement changer la position de l'écran si tu bouges, je m'y suis habitué.

L'écran brillant est génant quand tu as une bonne source lumineuse à proximité.

Pour les contrastes, ils sont moins bons que celui du MBP pour avoir pu comparer, ils ne sont pas catastrophiques non plus, je dirais moyens.

L'écran du MacBook Alu est quand même meilleur que celui du MacBook blanc.

Pour moi, après un mois d'utilisation c'est clairement les angles verticaux qui sont handicapants.
Sinon la luminosité est parfaite, très forte si besoin ou très faible pour la nuit


----------



## good loser (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum je viens juste de commander un Macbook alu et tous ces mauvais retours sur l'écran me font peur. En effet, je fais beaucoup de développement et retouche photo et même si je compte le plus rapidement possible relier mon Macbook a un écran externe, j'aimerais que celui du Macbook me donne pleine satisfaction notament en déplacement. J'ai actuellement un portable HP à écran glossy, je n'ai pas peur de l'aspect brillant mais du manque de contraste et des couleurs palotes... Les effets observés sur l'écran du mac ne se retrouvent pas sur un écran externe au moins?


----------



## nicoplanet (9 Décembre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> L'écran du MacBook Alu est quand même meilleur que celui du MacBook blanc.



J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui : pour moi, c'est *le plus gros défaut* de ce MacBook ! L'écran, selon moi, est vraiment très proche de l'ancien MacBook blanc (même dalle à priori), avec un angle de vision... légèrement inférieur ! (comparés cote à cote...)

La luminosité, très élevée, conduit finalement à une impression de pâleur (léger voile blanc) et le contraste n'est vraiment pas fameux du tout... :mouais:

En revanche, les reflets ne sont pas du tout un problème sur cette machine, que l'on réoriente très facilement pour les éviter. 

Bref, il y a un contraste élevé (!) entre l'aspect haut de gamme de l'ordinateur, dans son ensemble (fantastique sur le reste, conception, esthétique, trackpad, etc.) et l'aspect très "bas de gamme" de l'écran qui l'équipe. J'ai à la maison un MacBook Air (celui de ma moitié) et il n'y a absolument pas photo entre les deux machine ! 

Dommage qu'Apple n'ai pas équipé le modèle 2.4Ghz de cette dalle, quitte à augmenter le tarif d'une centaine d'euros...

Bref, si vous travaillez sur de la photo, passez votre chemin, ce n'est pas un MBP 13', c'est sûr...

Malgré cette déception, la machine est très plaisante, mais je vais réfléchir dans les prochains jours : soit je l'échange contre un MBP, soit je la garde...  La balance dans ce cas se fait justement entre l'écran de bonne qualité... ou 500g de moins (tout de même, c'est le poids d'un objectif !) :rateau:


----------



## good loser (9 Décembre 2008)

Mon amie a un Macbook blanc et je trouve la dalle vraiment mauvaise je me disais que ça serait arrangé sur le Mb alu! Sinon je me demandais s'il est possible de calibrer séparément l'écran du mac et celui auquel il est relié?


----------



## nicoplanet (9 Décembre 2008)

good loser a dit:


> Mon amie a un Macbook blanc et je trouve la dalle vraiment mauvaise je me disais que ça serait arrangé sur le Mb alu! Sinon je me demandais s'il est possible de calibrer séparément l'écran du mac et celui auquel il est relié?



Oui, si l'écran externe est bon, pas de souci 
Et effectivement, tu peux même le calibrer pour un meilleur rendu des couleurs !

... en revanche, la calibration du MacBook, ça change un peu les choses, mais ça reste toujours aussi terne :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## good loser (9 Décembre 2008)

Nicoplanet pourrais tu prendre des photos avec macbook blanc et macbook alu cote à cote sous différents angles pour me donner une idée STP. Je reçois mon macbook alu (même config que toi  ) vers le 22 a priori et je stress surtout que je ne veux pas d'un pro trop cher, trop grand...


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Décembre 2008)

good loser a dit:


> Nicoplanet pourrais tu prendre des photos avec macbook blanc et macbook alu cote à cote sous différents angles pour me donner une idée STP. Je reçois mon macbook alu (même config que toi  ) vers le 22 a priori et je stress surtout que je ne veux pas d'un pro trop cher, trop grand...



Aille ! MacBook blanc revendu ce soir, désolé... J'ai une possibilité pour tenter une comparaison MBA et MB alu si tu veux ?

Je crois que sur le test de Engadget, tu as plusieurs modèles de MacBook comparés également si tu veux... 

Cela dit, MacBook blanc et MacBook alu ont la même dalle, simplement plus de luminosité pour ce dernier... Pas d'illusion à se faire de ce côté-là !

Le reste de la machine, en revanche, n'est plus du tout le même !!! :love:


----------



## Ganoninc (10 Décembre 2008)

Moi le seul défaut que je lui trouve c'est l'angle de visiion très faible en hauteur 

Par contre pour ceux qui disent que l'écran est pal ou manque de couleur, je rappelle qu'un écran ça se calibre, notamment le gamma, il faut le passer à 2,2 sans hésitations !


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Décembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé un profil vraiment bien pour calibrer l'écran du MacBook Alu.
Je vous en fait part, les contrastes sont vraiment meilleurs, c'est le jour et la nuit !

Il faut placer le profil dans Bibliothèque/ColorSync/Profiles

Et se rendre dans Préférences Système > Moniteurs > Couleur
Il faut décocher "Afficher uniquement les profils de ce moniteur" et sélectionner le nouveau profil.

Enjoy !


----------



## Ganoninc (10 Décembre 2008)

Ton profil chez moi affiche un truc beaucoup trop rouge, et le blanc est clairement jaune :s

Je vous joins le miens réalisé à partir des outils d'Apple, et gamma monté à 2,2.
Chez moi le blanc se rapproche du blanc


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Décembre 2008)

Ganoninc a dit:


> Ton profil chez moi affiche un truc beaucoup trop rouge, et le blanc est clairement jaune :s
> 
> Je vous joins le miens réalisé à partir des outils d'Apple, et gamma monté à 2,2.
> Chez moi le blanc se rapproche du blanc


Etrange, car chez moi c'est justement avec le profil là que j'obtiens les meilleurs résultats.
Le blanc est très blanc, et l'écran ne vire pas du tout au rouge.
Chaque dalle n'est pas exactement identique, le mieux c'est d'essayer plusieurs profils et voir celui qui va le mieux !

Edit : je viens d'essayer ton profil et mon écran vire au bleu avec.


----------



## Cybry (10 Décembre 2008)

Il y a plusieurs dalles dans les macbook (des dalles AUO et des dalles LG, peut être un troisième constructeur également).
Si vous n'avez pas les mêmes dalles les profils ne vont pas donner les mêmes résultats.


----------



## tux (11 Décembre 2008)

Sur des modèles identiques ça semble étrange quand même. Tu as des sources?


----------



## Cybry (11 Décembre 2008)

Dans la discussion sur les forums apple que je cite au premier post de ce thread, on trouve des références à 2 écrans : 



> I read about the fact that there are two different displays within the macbooks:
> 
> 9C89 = LG Philips (worse)
> 9C8C = AU Optronics (better)
> ...



Sinon, un autre 'posteur' indique qu'il y a trois fournisseurs pour les écrans macbook, j'ai la flemme de recreuser dans le thread, mais revoila le lien si tu veux regarder :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1757089&tstart=0


----------



## Nitiel (11 Décembre 2008)

Le mien est un 00009C8C donc j'ai un bon écran (better) ?

D'après http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=598220

LP133WX2-TLC1 LG-Philips = 9C89
B133EW04 V0 AUO = 9C8C
N133I6-L02 ChiMei = 9C8B


----------



## Garibaldi (12 Décembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Le mien est un 00009C8C donc j'ai un bon écran (better) ?



Et tu le trouves comment ton écran?(avis subjectif, mais c'est toujours un avis )


----------



## Nitiel (12 Décembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> Et tu le trouves comment ton écran?(avis subjectif, mais c'est toujours un avis )



Ouvre colorsync 
     sélectionne profil/ordinateur/moniteur, 
          sélectionne Ecran LCD et clique sur ouvrir 
               sélectionne la ligne 13 et regarde


----------



## Garibaldi (12 Décembre 2008)

Je m'exprime si mal que ca? :mouais:
je te demandais juste comment tu trouvais ton écran?
(merci quand même pour l'éclaircissement de la manip, j'avais deja fait, ça servira pour d'autres personnes).

Pour ma part, j'ai le 9C8B et j'ai trouve les angles verticaux trop faibles(je sais pas si cela influe sur cette problematique).
Coté couleur , je suis pas un psychopathe et je n'ai pas de critique à faire.

EDIT: je suis aussi en 2.2  et les couleurs sont biens. 
         Pour les angles, quand je travaille(donc bien en face) ça ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## Nitiel (12 Décembre 2008)

Je trouve l'écran bon quand je suis devant les couleurs son contrasté en gamma 2.2, sinon pour les angles verticales et horizontales, je les trouve peut être un peu petit mais sa me gêne pas trop, je recarde l'écran pour bien l'avoir en face. Surtout le passage de gamma de 1.8 à 2.2 est spectaculaire avec le 2.2 l'écran et constaté, les noir son profond, ... c'est peut être du aussi a mon écran de meilleur qualité .


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Décembre 2008)

Dites, j'ai le MacBook du quatrième type moi ?
Le mien est un 9C8A... qui qui donc à votre avis ?   
Si vous avez des pistes...

_(pour la qualité, je fais plutôt parti des déçus... j'imagine que ce n'est pas un "better" :hein
_

En revanche, heureusement que l'angle d'ouverture de l'écran a été augmenté sur ces nouveaux MB(Al): le "sweet spot" se trouve en position très inclinée pour moi... C'est pareil pour vous ?


[Edit] Bon, Google est mon ami... LTN133AT09Samsung = 9C8A d'après les collègues allemands de MacUser.de.
Apparemment un nouveau type d'écran, car très peu représenté encore.... Mais pas meilleurs que les autres en tout cas le Samsung !


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Décembre 2008)

Mais bon, cette histoire de variation de qualité d'écran en fonction des marques me semble un peu être une légende urbaine :

Par exemple, 2 écrans LG, même profil (Adobe), même luminosité...  :mouais: Hum ! (source: macuser.de)


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Décembre 2008)

Une dernière info sur ces écrans (toujours macuser.de) :



> LP133WX2-TLC1 LG-Philips = 9C89
> B133EW04 V0 AUO = 9C8C
> N133I6-L02 ChiMei = 9C8B
> LTN133AT09Samsung = 9C8A
> ...


----------



## Garibaldi (12 Décembre 2008)

*Si les infos sont vrais*, y a une certaine difference, en particulier de poids.


----------



## Nitiel (12 Décembre 2008)

Garibaldi a dit:


> *Si les infos sont vrais*, y a une certaine difference, en particulier de poids.



Et de contraste, le AOU est le seule a avoir 800:1 les autre son vers 400/500:1
Pour les angle de vue, le AOU 140/120(H/V), le Samsung 130/110(H/V), le CMO ChiMei 125/140(H/V) et le LG/Philips 50/90(H/V) bizare
Pour les temps de réponse et de 12ms pour le CMO ChiMei sinon 16ms pour le AOU et le LG/Philips et 24ms pour le samsung
Et la luminosité 400 cd/m pour CMO ChiMei sinon 300cd/m pour les Samsung et AUO et 275 cd/m pour le LG/Philips

Donc le AOU et le CMO ChiMei sont quand même meuilleur que les autre surtout le AOU pour le contraste et la consommation et le CMO ChiMei pour la luminosité et le temps de réponse.


----------



## Garibaldi (12 Décembre 2008)

Tout à fait. (j'avais eu la flemme d'ouvrir le dernier)


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Décembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Donc le AOU et le CMO ChiMei sont quand même meuilleur que les autre surtout le AOU pour le contraste et la consommation et le CMO ChiMei pour la luminosité et le temps de réponse.



Certes... mais je me demande la validité de ce genre de truc tout de même, surtout quand on voit les différence entre 2 dalles d'une même marque !!! :mouais:

A mon avis, ça doit franchement être du pareil au même au final...  
En sortant de la fac, je suis allé comparer mon MacBook avec celui d'expo à la Fnac (AOU à priori) et impossible de vraiment faire une différence entre les  dalles, ou c'est trop subtile pour mes yeux...


----------



## Nitiel (12 Décembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Certes... mais je me demande la validité de ce genre de truc tout de même, surtout quand on voit les différence entre 2 dalles d'une même marque !!! :mouais:
> 
> A mon avis, ça doit franchement être du pareil au même au final...
> En sortant de la fac, je suis allé comparer mon MacBook avec celui d'expo à la Fnac (AOU à priori) et impossible de vraiment faire une différence entre les  dalles, ou c'est trop subtile pour mes yeux...



Mais peut-être que certaine marque on un contrôle qualité meilleur que LG/PHILIPS . Personnellement un écran AUO en gamma 2.2 il est magnifique même pour les angles horizontale, j'ai bien regardé cette aprem et je les trouve très bien par contre les angles verticaux eux il son pas top. Mais le même écran en 1.8 (par défaut) çà a rien à voir.


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Décembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Personnellement un écran AUO en gamma 2.2 il est magnifique



Je dis pas le contraire... 
C'est juste qu'en sortant d'un MBP / MBA / PowerBook, ce sont des mondes totalement différents ! 

Cela dit, sans faire cette comparaison - un peu malheureuse il est vrai - les écrans restent corrects pour une utilisation quotidienne web / bureautique


----------



## Ganoninc (13 Décembre 2008)

Moi personnellement je crois avoir un LG/Philips (LP133WX2),

Et je le trouve plutôt bon, si ce n'est cet horrible dégradé de lumière (de plus en plus clair vers le bas), quand on regarde un film c'est assez dérangeant, on se retrouve avec en haut une bordure bien noir, et en bas un  noir gris délavé...

Les autres aussi ont ça ?


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Décembre 2008)

Ganoninc a dit:


> Les autres aussi ont ça ?



Tout pareil... :hein:
C'est le gros défaut de ces MacBook (depuis toujours en fait... les iBook étaient même pires !) : angle vertical passablement pourri :rateau:


----------



## Nitiel (13 Décembre 2008)

Ganoninc a dit:


> Moi personnellement je crois avoir un LG/Philips (LP133WX2),
> 
> Et je le trouve plutôt bon, si ce n'est cet horrible dégradé de lumière (de plus en plus clair vers le bas), quand on regarde un film c'est assez dérangeant, on se retrouve avec en haut une bordure bien noir, et en bas un  noir gris délavé...
> 
> Les autres aussi ont ça ?



Pour les bande noir j'ai çà aussi mais c'est pas si gênant pour moi, je crois même que les macbook pro penryn avait ce problème aussi. Je crois que c'est du homogénéité de la dalle.


----------



## jilune (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

voici une petite anecdote : 

je suis allé à la Fnac de La Defense cet après-midi, inquiet concernant la dalle d'écran de mon (peut-être) futur MacBook.

S'y trouvait un représentant de Apple, je lui pose la question concernant les différentes qualité de dalles en fonction du fabricant, et celui-ci soutient que c'est faux, que les forums disent n'importe quoi, etc etc.

(Je lui ai montré le topic sur le forum de support Apple)

Et que la différence de qualité d'écran entre le MB et le MBP est uniquement due à la carte graphique.

Lorsque je lui dis que son MBP à la 9400 d'activée et que le MBA a également une 9400, il ne conteste plus et s'embrouille.

Je lui pose donc la question suivante (Un peu gonflée c'est vrai) : 

"Puisque j'ai 14 jours pour décider de rapporter mon achat, est-ce que je peux le faire plusieurs fois, jusqu'à ce que j'obtienne la dalle AUO (Puisque c'est visiblement la meilleure) ?"

Le représentant Apple me renvois vers un vendeur/responsable Fnac, je lui pose ma question, et la le masque tombe : 

Le vendeur devient furax, dis qu'il en a marre qu'on lui ramène des MB à cause de l'écran, que c'est la faute d'Apple, que eux perdent de l'argent à chaque MB qui revient, blablabla.

Puisqu'il ne répond pas à ma question, je la lui repose en précisant "Est-ce que légalement j'en ai le droit ?"

Je vous retranscris la réponse du vendeur :

"Si vous voulez enc**** la Fnac, allez y enc**** la Fnac, mais ne venez pas faire ch*** avec vos questions, vous seriez chez Darty, ils n'accepteraient même pas de retour"

Pourtant, moi je ne veux enc**** personne, je veux juste un MacBook 13'' avec une bonne dalle d'écran, ce que j'estime avoir droit pour 1499&#8364; ...

Je trouve inadmissible qu'il y ait des différences de qualité d'un exemplaire à l'autre, ça revient à jouer à la loterie !

Bref, il ne me reste que deux options la, soit je suis obligé de jouer à ce petit jeux de renvoyer mes MacBooks jusqu'a ce que je sois satisfait, soit je me tourne vers un MBP ou un MBA.

Affligeant !


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Décembre 2008)

jilune a dit:


> Je trouve inadmissible qu'il y ait des différences de qualité d'un exemplaire à l'autre, ça revient à jouer à la loterie !
> 
> Bref, il ne me reste que deux options la, soit je suis obligé de jouer à ce petit jeux de renvoyer mes MacBooks jusqu'a ce que je sois satisfait, soit je me tourne vers un MBP ou un MBA.
> 
> Affligeant !


Welcome to THE FNAC ! :rateau: 

Ca fait bien longtemps que je n'achète plus de matos informatique là-bas, en parti à cause de _la grande compétence_ des vendeurs qui y travaillent (... à Lyon tout du moins, je ne vais pas généraliser ! )

Concernant ton système d'échange pour arriver à la "bonne" dalle, je suis assez mitigé :

1. les Mac sont livrés par stocks importants à la Fnac, donc tu risques de retomber sur les mêmes dalles pendant quelques temps... (dans ton délai de 14 jours)

2. je suis allé en Apple Reseller et Apple Shop Fnac pour comparer ma dalle Samsung à un modèle LG/Philips et un autre AUO : franchement, si "différence il y a", elle est vraiment très très sensible, et *je ne l'ai pas vraiment discernée*... Bref, ces écrans sont bien à peu près tous les mêmes, il n'y a pas de différence *flagrante*. C'est pour cela que je pense ne pas retourner le mien...

3. tu devrais plutôt garder ce genre d'échange en cas de *pixels morts* ou de *défaut sur la machine* selon moi, etc.

Enfin, quant aux _soit-disant retours_ des MacBook : je n'y crois pas une seule seconde ! (en tout cas, ni les Fnac lyonnaises, ni l'Apple Reseller où je suis allé ne m'a dit ça )


----------



## surfman06 (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour la référence de mon écran LCD, c'est le LG/Philips bref je m'en contenterai car comme je l'ai dit plus haut pour moi cela me convient parfaitement, et sincèrement il doit pas y avoir de grande différence entre tous les modèles. Pour qu'il y ai une nette amélioration, il faudrait qu'apple décide  de prendre des dalles de qualité supérieur et ce sera seulement dans quelques années, pour le moment, ils vont continué comme cela,  ou alors il faudrait que tous les MB vendus retourne en SAV pour qu'il prenne cette décision et se sera pas le cas. :hein:


----------



## jilune (13 Décembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Welcome to THE FNAC ! :rateau:
> 1. les Mac sont livrés par stocks importants à la Fnac, donc tu risques de retomber sur les mêmes dalles pendant quelques temps... (dans ton délai de 14 jours)



C'est aussi ce que le vendeur m'a dit .....

Je suis conscient que mon idée d'échanges multiple est ridicule mais bon....

Je n'ai pas vu d'autre MacBook Alu que celui qui était exposé à cette Fnac, et cet exemplaire avec cette dalle, je n'en veux pas c'est sur. 

Mais il est possible que cet exemplaire de dalle était particulièrement mauvais, une ratée d'usine ...
Car même le MB blanc à coté avait un bien meilleur rendu.

En tout cas c'est ce que j'espère 

Je vais aller dans d'autres fnac pour comparer, et s'ils sont tous pareils, je prendrai un MBA ou un MBP.

Concernant les vendeurs de la Fnac, je savais à quoi m'attendre, mais en ce moment ils ont une offre, 10 de bon d'achat pour chaque tranche de 100 achetée, du 10% quoi, et sur du matériel de ce prix, c'est pas négligeable...

Tu dis que la différence entre les différentes dalles est faible, mais su le papier, la AUO a de biens meilleurs angles de vision non ?


----------



## Nitiel (14 Décembre 2008)

jilune a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bref, il ne me reste que deux options la, soit je suis obligé de jouer à ce petit jeux de renvoyer mes MacBooks jusqu'a ce que je sois satisfait, soit je me tourne vers un MBP ou un MBA.
> 
> Affligeant !



Pour les Macbook Pro et Macbook Air il y aussi plusieurs fabricant de dalle qui fournissent Apple.


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Décembre 2008)

jilune a dit:


> Tu dis que la différence entre les différentes dalles est faible, mais su le papier, la AUO a de biens meilleurs angles de vision non ?


Bien meilleure ? :rateau:
Ils se tiennent dans un mouchoir de poche (TN oblige), mais si tu souhaites regarder les angles de vision, le vertical est le plus important : 125 au maximum (!) pour les CMO et Samsung... A ce compte, ce sont plutôt eux les meilleurs ! 

- *AOU 140 / 120* (H/V)
- *Samsung 110 / 125* (H/V)
- *CMO ChiMei 140 / 125* (H/V)
- *LG/Philips 180 / 100* (H/V) -> _LG/Philips mesure différemment l'angle de vision : ce n'est pas 50/90 !_

Pour le reste, quelques petites différences de luminosité / contraste / temps de réponse.



Nitiel a dit:


> Pour les Macbook Pro et Macbook Air il y aussi plusieurs fabricant de dalle qui fournissent Apple.


Je me demande quelles sont les specs de l'écran 13.3 du MBA d'ailleurs...


----------



## jilune (14 Décembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> - *LG/Philips 180 / 100* (H/V) -> _LG/Philips mesure différemment l'angle de vision : ce n'est pas 50/90 !_
> 
> Pour le reste, quelques petites différences de luminosité / contraste / temps de réponse.
> 
> ...



Ah ! Je pensais justement que c'était 50/90 !

Bon ben, j'ai plus qu'a me faire une raison, soit j'accepte cette dalle, soit je prends un MacBook Pro. C'est dommage, car 13.3'' me convenait mieux et je n'ai que faire de la 9600.

Concernant le MacBook Air, j'ai vraiment trouvé son écran magnifique, les contrastes étaient impeccables, et les angles aussi.

C'est juste que j'ai peur que les performances soient un peu juste pour mon utilisation, due au hdd 4200rpm et au fait qu'il soit limité à 2Go de ram.


----------



## good loser (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de recevoir mon Macbook, il est très rapide, très agréable à utiliser mais effectivement l'écran c'est pas la joie... ;-( 
(J'ai la dalle CMO, je suis passé en gamma 2.2 et je garde la luminosité à la moitié environ mais je ne l'ai pas encore calibré avec sonde)
Pour l'instant je l'ai principalement utilisé dans ma chambre avec un éclairage halogène et je trouve tout de même que les reflets sont gênant en particulier pour un film. D'autre part les noirs ne sont pas noirs et l'écran n'est pas uniforme (teinte banche en bas) de plus l'angle de vision vertical est vraiment moyen...
J'ai choisis le Macbook principalement pour sa petite taille et je vais donc le garder mais je suis bien déçu!

Il faut garder en tête que je traite souvent des photo et que je suis donc attentif à la qualité de l'écran.


----------



## .to (21 Décembre 2008)

Hey all,

il y a de très grands risques que j'ai un macbook pour noël, si j'ai bien suivi jusque là :

- 9C8B & 9C8C (Chimei & AUO) -> je peux me considérer comme chanceux 
- 9C89 (LG) -> Mauvaise pioche surtout pour les films...
- 9C8A (Samsung) ->


----------



## corloane (21 Décembre 2008)

La question qu'on peu se poser c'est: pourquoi donc Apple n'a pas repris l'écran du macbook air qui à vue d'oeil est meilleur dans le macbook unibody... Pensez-vous qu'Apple considère que la "qualité" débute au prix du MBA et que le Macbook n'est pas encore un ordinateur de haute qualité? Ou peut-être il existe le même type de problèmes sur le MBA mais à chaque fois que j'en ai vu l'écran m'a semblé magnifique. 
Conclusion pour moi: attendre pour changer mon MB blanc par un MBA que Snow Leopard soit là, nouveau proc moins gourmand et disque SSD grande capacité (Samsung s'apprête à sortir un 500go!) car je trouve qu'avec tous ces problèmes le MB unibody n'est finalement pas une bonne affaire...


----------



## Frodon (21 Décembre 2008)

corloane a dit:


> car je trouve qu'avec tous ces problèmes le MB unibody n'est finalement pas une bonne affaire...



Quels problèmes? La qualité de l'écran est du même niveau sur le MB Unibody que sur les précédent MacBook et iBook. Et c'est à mon avis pas près de changer... Après est ce vraiment de si mauvais écrans que ca, non il sont très corrects pour des écrans de portables. Evidement ca n'est pas du niveau de ceux des MacBook Air et MacBook Pro, mais bon il faut bien qu'Apple justifie le prix de ces derniers .


----------



## Loicp77 (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis intéressé pour m'acheter le nouveau macbook, pour remplacer mon macbook blanc que j'ai depuis septembre 2006. Et j'essaie de lire un peu tout ce qu'il se dit à son sujet et je suis un peu inquiet lorsque je lis ces post !! Qu'en est vraiment ?? Y a t'il une si grande différence avec les premiers macbook ?? Je fais pas mal de déplacement avec, genre TGV et je voulais aussi savoir si avec cet écran brillant je risquais de rien voir dès qu'il y aura un rayon de soleil ??

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## mjpolo (21 Décembre 2008)

jilune a dit:


> je veux juste un MacBook 13'' avec une bonne dalle d'écran, _ce que j'estime avoir droit pour 1499 ..._
> 
> Je trouve inadmissible qu'il y ait des différences de qualité d'un exemplaire à l'autre, ça revient à jouer à la loterie !
> (...)
> Affligeant !



++1 TOUT A FAIT D'ACCORD AVEC TOI !!! 
Pour ±1500 on doit avoir une dalle pour pourvoir visionner ses vidéos! On n'a quand même pas ce pb avec les lecteurs de DVD portables (sinon qui les achèterait?) alors ça doit être possible...


----------



## iPablo (21 Décembre 2008)

Loicp77 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis intéressé pour m'acheter le nouveau macbook, pour remplacer mon macbook blanc que j'ai depuis septembre 2006. Et j'essaie de lire un peu tout ce qu'il se dit à son sujet et je suis un peu inquiet lorsque je lis ces post !! Qu'en est vraiment ?? Y a t'il une si grande différence avec les premiers macbook ?? Je fais pas mal de déplacement avec, genre TGV et je voulais aussi savoir si avec cet écran brillant je risquais de rien voir dès qu'il y aura un rayon de soleil ??
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses



Tu peux dire adieu à cette idée car le MacBook et le MacBook pro avec leur dalle brillante recouverte d'une plaque de verre=100% reflets et aucune chance de voir quoi que ce soit avec dans un TGV ( à part si tu peux tirer des rideaux et encore). Prend soit un MacBook Air ou le MacBook blance d'entrée de gamme qui a beaucoup moins de reflet


----------



## Cybry (21 Décembre 2008)

Pour ceux que ca pourra intéresser, il y a un thread dédié aux profils de calibrations pour les nouveaux macbook alu, sur macrumors, avec plusieurs profils proposés selon les écrans :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=594528.


----------



## Frodon (21 Décembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> ++1 TOUT A FAIT D'ACCORD AVEC TOI !!!
> Pour ±1500&#8364; on doit avoir une dalle pour pourvoir visionner ses vidéos! On n'a quand même pas ce pb avec les lecteurs de DVD portables (sinon qui les achèterait?) alors ça doit être possible...



Pourtant la dalle des lecteurs DVDs portables est en général aussi "mauvaise" niveau angle de vue et rendu des couleurs, car la plupart ont des dalles TN.

Et pour visionner un film, pas besoin d'avoir des angles de vues extra-ordinaires, car en général tu es devant ton écran... Sauf si évidement vous êtes à plusieurs, mais alors cela en devient ridicule de vouloir regarder un film sur un écran 13,3" à plusieurs.

D'ailleurs les dalles des MacBooks sont ce qui se fait très majoritairement dans le monde des ordinateurs portables. Les portables à dalles IPS sont rares, en dehors de quelques Lenovo et peut être VAIO, y'a pas grand chose.
Et même des machines à plus de 2000 Euros, chez Lenovo et Sony compris, qui sont, malgré leur prix, équipé de dalle TN (donc faible angles de vue et 265 000 couleurs).

Notez que vous avez peur de la qualité du visionnage de films, mais les dalles TNs ont l'indéniable avantage d'avoir de bon temps de réponses, et donc d'offrir de meilleurs rendu concernant les jeux video et les films, surtout les films d'action. Malgré ses autres défauts, les dalles TN sont justement assez bonnes pour le visionnage de films. Elles sont par contre moins bonne pour le travaille photo/video professionnel, puisque le rendu des couleurs est inférieur. Mais pour une utilisation grand public de lecture video, jeux video, surf internet, bureautique...etc, c'est un très bon choix pour des machines à moins de 3000 Euros.

C'est pour cela que les dalles TNs, telle que celles des MacBooks sont très largement adopté sur le marché, y compris sur un grand nombre des TV écrans plats HD. Si on vous vend un moniteur ou une TV avec des temps de réponses record à un prix abordable, vous pouvez quasiment être sûr que c'est une dalle TN. Cela explique d'ailleurs beaucoup la possibilité de baisse de prix des TV HD qu'on observe aujourd'hui.

Après il y a le fait que l'écran soit brilliant, qui peut déranger dans certaines conditions, mais malheureusement c'est la tendance du marché, et par exemple beaucoup de TV LCD HD sont brillantes. Il va falloir s'y faire, cela a des avantages (donne un rendu plus flateur des couleurs) et des inconvénients (si on a des eclairage fort orienté en direction de l'ecran, cela va se refleter).


----------



## good loser (21 Décembre 2008)

Je tiens a signaler tout de même qu'avant mon Macbook alu j'avais un portable HP 17" de plus de trois ans qui malgrès bien des defauts avait un écran brillant avec de très bon angles de vision, des noirs bien plus profonds et dont les reflets étaient bien moins gênants que l'écran du Macbook... Il est donc possible de mettre de bons écrans sur des portables à moins de 3000 (le HP m'avait couté 1200 à l'époque).


----------



## mjpolo (21 Décembre 2008)

good loser a dit:


> Je tiens a signaler tout de même qu'avant mon Macbook alu j'avais un portable HP 17" de plus de trois ans qui malgrès bien des defauts avait un écran brillant avec de très bon angles de vision, des noirs bien plus profonds et dont les reflets étaient bien moins gênants que l'écran du Macbook... Il est donc possible de mettre de bons écrans sur des portables à moins de 3000&#8364; (le HP m'avait couté 1200&#8364; à l'époque).



Et sur le Vaio de mon bof c'est pareil que ton feu HP... il faut le dire à Frodon ....

Quant aux télés, j'ai un plasma Pioneer et la qualité est au rendez-vous ... c'est exactement ce que l'on est en droit d'attendre de la part de la Pomme, me trompe-je?

Evidemment j'aurais pas l'idée de regarder un film à plusieurs devant un MacBook, mais ce qui m'a le plus gêné, en regardant à la F... MBA et MB côte à côte, c'est la dégradation des couleurs vers le bas sur le MacBook: elles sont carrément délavées !...beurk


----------



## Frodon (21 Décembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Et sur le Vaio de mon bof c'est pareil que ton feu HP... il faut le dire à Frodon ....



Attention, il y a d'excelents écrans TN, ceux des MacBook Air et MacBook Pro en sont des exemples. Ils restent cependant inférieurs aux écrans IPS.

Cela dit, à tu essayé de mettre le Gamma à 2.2 sur le MacBook? Ta conclusion est elle identique alors?



> Quant aux télés, j'ai un plasma Pioneer et la qualité est au rendez-vous ... c'est exactement ce que l'on est en droit d'attendre de la part de la Pomme, me trompe-je?



Un Plasma, j'espère bien que la qualité est au rendez-vous! Mais on parle d'écrans LCD.



> Evidemment j'aurais pas l'idée de regarder un film à plusieurs devant un MacBook, mais ce qui m'a le plus gêné, en regardant à la F... MBA et MB côte à côte, c'est la dégradation des couleurs vers le bas sur le MacBook: elles sont carrément délavées !...beurk



Pas faux, cependant un meilleur profil de calibration peut aider à les rendre bien moins délavées. Par exemple mettre le gamma à 2.2 suffit à les rendre beaucoup plus vives et flateuses... Pas étonnant qu'Apple envisage de mettre le gamma à 2.2 par défaut sur Wnow Leopard.
A noter que sous Windows, le Gamma est depuis toujours par défaut à 2.2. Donc par exemple un portable PC sous Windows à coté d'un portable Mac sous Leopard aura aujourd'hui des couleurs plus flateuses et des noirs plus profonds, et cela même s'il utilise exactement la même dalle LCD. 

Evidement si on règle le Gamma à 2.2 sur le Mac, ca change la donne...


----------



## good loser (22 Décembre 2008)

Comme expliqué plus haut j'ai déjà passé mon gamma à 2.2 et même si les couleurs sont un sont flatteuses pour les taches courantes avec l'écran bien en face, dès que l'on regarde un film ou cherche à retoucher une photo la médiocrité de l'écran saute aux yeux en particulier ses noirs délavés et l'éclairage plus important en bas de l'écran.


----------



## iPablo (22 Décembre 2008)

Je voudrais en rajouter mais bon j'avoue que l'ecran est décevant mais a côté de mon iBook....l'ecran est tres beau. Et pour le macBook Air, peut être avez vous un bon écran, mais vu les port qu'il y a vu qu'on se plaint de ceux du MacBook alors ceux du MacBook Air.....


----------



## macaddicted (22 Décembre 2008)

j'ai le modèle 9C89 donc en théorie le moins bien 
N° de fabricant 0000610 ? LG ? Philips ? ...... 
mais honnêtement je le trouve très bien, l'écran est un poil mieux que mon MB blanc qui me convenait déjà.

pas de pixels morts, pas de bruit, ne chauffe pas que du bonheur ! (j'ai comme même pris l'AC  ) :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (23 Décembre 2008)

macaddicted a dit:


> j'ai le modèle 9C89 donc en théorie le moins bien
> N° de fabricant 0000610 ? LG ? Philips ? ......
> mais honnêtement je le trouve très bien, l'écran est un poil mieux que mon MB blanc qui me convenait déjà.
> 
> pas de pixels morts, pas de bruit, ne chauffe pas que du bonheur ! (j'ai comme même pris l'AC  ) :love:



Les différences entre les fabricants sont TRES subtiles !!!
Même mis cote à cote, ça ne saute pas toujours aux yeux : donc ne te fais pas de souci pour cette histoire de dalle... Les specs sont quasi identiques finalement.

Quand à l'écran du MacBook(Al), certes, il n'est pas fameux, mais il a un "sweet spot" correct !
C'est à dire qu'une fois la bonne position trouvée (très incliné dans mon cas), il devient assez correct...   (mais il ne permet pas que l'on "bouge" de cette position...)


----------



## smog (23 Décembre 2008)

Ce que j'ai observé, moi, de mes yeux (!), c'est que les collègues qui ont des portables PC à moins de 1000 euros ont TOUS des écrans bien plus agréables (angles de vision supérieurs, plus homogènes sur l'intégralité de la dalle, etc.). De même pour des modèles d'il y a deux ans...

Alors quoi qu'on en dise, Apple se contente d'écrans très légers niveau qualité "visible" ! Et je me fous pas mal des caractéristiques, ce que je dis, je l'ai observé !!

C'est quand même assez déplorable.

Pour ma part, heureusement que j'ai mon iMac G5 (écran de grande qualité), rien à voir avec mon MB ou tous les nouveaux iMac que j'ai vus...


----------



## iPablo (25 Décembre 2008)

Question conne: comment on sais qu'el ecran on a ?


----------



## karmacoma (25 Décembre 2008)

C'est écrit en page 2, il me semble.


----------



## iPablo (25 Décembre 2008)

euh moi j'ai 9C21 c'est un bon écran ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Vous savez que vous me faites hésité maintenant.Ces différences de dalles sont-elles néfastes pour un usage normal?.J'entend par normal : film , msn , internet, montage video , retouche photo (amateur)

Merci


----------



## Loicp77 (27 Décembre 2008)

infoamat a dit:


> Vous savez que vous me faites hésité maintenant.Ces différences de dalles sont-elles néfastes pour un usage normal?.J'entend par normal : film , msn , internet, montage video , retouche photo (amateur)
> 
> Merci



Je suis comme toi, car en lisant tous les post sur les nouveaux macbook alu je suis en pleine hésitation....... J'avais un macbook blanc première génération et j'en étais satisfait de cette écran mais la je sais plus si la qualité à vraiment baissé ou pas !!!

Je suis preneur de tout avis..........

Merci d'avance


----------



## Frodon (27 Décembre 2008)

Loicp77 a dit:


> Je suis comme toi, car en lisant tous les post sur les nouveaux macbook alu je suis en pleine hésitation....... J'avais un macbook blanc première génération et j'en étais satisfait de cette écran mais la je sais plus si la qualité à vraiment baissé ou pas !!!
> 
> Je suis preneur de tout avis..........
> 
> Merci d'avance



Non la qualité de l'écran n'a pas baissé par rapport au MacBook Blanc. Elle est similaire, et gagne le rétroéclairage LED qui permet une luminosité plus uniforme tout en étant plus économe en énergie.

Donc si tu es satisfait par l'écran du MacBook Blanc, tu le seras par celui du MacBook Alu.


----------



## fairway (27 Décembre 2008)

Sur un forum les avis sont subjectifs. certains préfère le mat d'autre le glossy ; certains trouve la dalle de l'Imac 20" degueulasse d'autres non.......

Allez les voir vous même à la FNAC ou ailleurs et faites vous votre propre idée.

On peut demander un tas de renseignements techniques sur un forum mais sur ce
qui touche aux gouts et sensibilités, les réponses ne seront pas toujours pertinentes.


----------



## Loicp77 (27 Décembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Non la qualité de l'écran n'a pas baissé par rapport au MacBook Blanc. Elle est similaire, et gagne le rétroéclairage LED qui permet une luminosité plus uniforme tout en étant plus économe en énergie.
> 
> Donc si tu es satisfait par l'écran du MacBook Blanc, tu le seras par celui du MacBook Alu.




Merci Frodon ca me rassure un peu !! Mais le plus embêtant c'est cet écran glossy qui j'ai peur soit génant dans une utilisation nomade !!
Tu as pu tester dans cette utilisation ?? Les reflets ne sont trop présent ??


----------



## Loicp77 (27 Décembre 2008)

fairway a dit:


> Sur un forum les avis sont subjectifs. certains préfère le mat d'autre le glossy ; certains trouve la dalle de l'Imac 20" degueulasse d'autres non.......
> 
> Allez les voir vous même à la FNAC ou ailleurs et faites vous votre propre idée.
> 
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi mais le souci de la FNAC c'est que l'on peut pas les amener chez soi afin de les tester pour ce faire une idée complète  !!
Alors les avis des nouveaux utilisateurs donnent quelques indications !!


----------



## karmacoma (27 Décembre 2008)

Entièrement d'accord avec Fairway... 
Et personnellement, lorsque j'ai comparé en magasin l'écran du MB blanc avec celui du MB alu, je trouve le deuxième meilleur que le premier.
Par contre une fois, le MB alu acheté et ramené à la maison, la déception a pris le pas . 
Je n'avais jamais eu d'écran glossy, et je m'étais pas mal adapté à mon 22". Les reflets me gênaient énormément. 

Aujourd'hui, après avoir utilisé les calibrations trouvées sur macrumors (calibrations partagées par un membre ayant utilisé une sonde de calibration, et qui me conviennent mieux que les miennes), je me suis habitué à la dalle; les reflets ne me gênent plus autant qu'auparavant. Par contre l'angle de vue verticale est pas vraiment top, on voit les contrastes bougeaient selon que l'on se tienne avachi ou droit comme un I...

Bref, bilan mitigé pour cette dalle de MB, peut être que les 1500 engloutis me donnent l'envie d'être exigeant et critique.


----------



## mjpolo (28 Décembre 2008)

smog a dit:


> Ce que j'ai observé, moi, de mes yeux (!), c'est que les collègues qui ont des portables PC à moins de 1000 euros ont TOUS des écrans bien plus agréables (angles de vision supérieurs, plus homogènes sur l'intégralité de la dalle, etc.). De même pour des modèles d'il y a deux ans...



+1



smog a dit:


> Alors quoi qu'on en dise, Apple se contente d'écrans très légers niveau qualité "visible" ! Et je me fous pas mal des caractéristiques, ce que je dis, je l'ai observé !!
> C'est quand même assez déplorable.



++1



smog a dit:


> rien à voir avec mon MB ou tous les nouveaux iMac que j'ai vus...



-1
...pas d'accord concernant l'iMac 24"


----------



## Cybry (29 Décembre 2008)

Smog, tes collègues ont dû avoir de la chance alors. Parce qu'entre les dalles grainy des asus séries M et des Dell XPS 1530, il y a aujourd'hui pas mal de portables PC dont la dalle est tout simplement ... abominable.
Personnellement, je trouve les dalles des MB correctes, surtout bien calibrées.
Maintenant, c'est vrai que pour le prix du MB Alu 2.4, la dalle fournie aurait pu être de la qualité de celle du MBP :-/


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Décembre 2008)

Cybry a dit:


> Maintenant, c'est vrai que pour le prix du MB Alu 2.4, la dalle fournie aurait pu être de la qualité de celle du MBP :-/



Tout à fait d'accord...

Quand aux dalles PC qui sont "meilleures", à part sur les Sony Vaio à double tube (quoique maintenant, avec les LED ça a dû changer !), rare sont les bons écrans sur les PC également... :mouais:

PS : le X300 de Lenovo (au dessus des 2000 euros) est équipé de de la même dalle que les MacBook pour info :rateau:


----------



## Furorento (9 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que ce n'etait une surprise pour personne, les ecrans de laptop sont tous pourris selon moi. Quand je passe de mon ecran de bureau a mon laptop je trouve que l'ecran est jaune:rateau: ... (sans compter le fait qu'il soit brillant)

Alors quand on a pas de referent de comparaison on s'habitue mais c'est clair que lorsque je suis chez moi, j'utilise pas cet ecran de merde

Quand on tiens beaucoup a la qualite de l'ecran faut pas acheter un laptop ou alors il faut utiliser un ecran externe...

Vivement l'oled pour changer ces TN jaunes, enfin j'espere...


----------



## pitou_92 (9 Janvier 2009)

dans ma famille on a un imac 20'' et un macbook 13'' alu. je ne trouve pas la dalle du macbook alu si mauvaise même si elle ne convient pas certains(ce que je peux comprendre)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-7174.html


4 fournisseurs de dalles je suis tres surpris


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est plus que fréquent dans toutes les marques de portables. C'est le cas avéré chez Dell, Asus, HP, Lenovo et Apple. Voir des forums comme notebookreview.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

oui mais je m'attendais pas a cela chez apple


je comprends mieux les differents feedbacks desormais


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Janvier 2009)

Quand ce genre de choses ont été découvertes, personne ne pensait que leur marque le ferait. Lenovo livre une machine à 2000 &#8364; qui a soit une dalle exceptionnelle de chez LG/Philips soit une mer.e sans nom de chez Samsung, personne ne le croyait au début. Apple n'a pas ses propres usines, il sous traite la production comme n'importe quel autre. Il suffit de chercher dans google : macbook pro + xxx (xxx = asus, foxconn, quanta, compal).


Avec du recul, on comprend pourquoi tant de gens débattent parfois en toute bonne foi sur les qualités et défaut d'un écran. Ils sont tous de bonne foi mais ne savent pas qu'ils n'ont pas la même dalle devant les yeux. Les discussions les deviennent nettement plus claires quand les participants précisent le modèle de leur dalle. 

D'un point de vue technique, les sociétés qui ont des usines de productions de portables (compal, quanta, foxconn, asus et co) passent par différents sous traitants (et pas que pour les écrans : ventilateurs, chanrières, radiateurs). C'est pour faire jouer la concurrence, pallier une rupture de stock provisoire, etc. Par contre, il est certains qu'ils font leur choix sur base des specs techniques sans jamais voir les dalles réellement. Quand on voit les écarts entre la meilleure et la pire des dalles qui peut équiper une machine, c'est à tomber mort... Pareil avec les ventilateurs, certaines marques/modèles sont plus silencieux que d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

oui bien sur je savais depuis longtemps que les ordis apple etaient faits par quanta et autres

mais cela dit, je pensais depuis toujours qu'a partir du moment ou un fabricant etait selectionne, une seule source d'approvisionnement etait selectionnee

donc un seul pour la dalle, un seul pour la coque ou la carte mere, etc etc

ainsi donc je pensais que apple serait capable de garantir la meme qualite a tous ces produits

contrairement a d'autres marques

et la grosse deception, on trouve des qualites diverses chez apple, le choc


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui bien sur je savais depuis longtemps que les ordis apple etaient faits par quanta et autres
> 
> mais cela dit, je pensais depuis toujours qu'a partir du moment ou un fabricant etait selectionne, une seule source d'approvisionnement etait selectionnee
> 
> ...




Malheureusement non. Je ne sais pas depuis quand de telles disparités sont tolérées toutes marques confondues. Mais ce n'était pas aux débuts de la sous traitance. Cette généralisation du multi approvisionnement si large et en qualité trop variable a moins de 3 ans.  De la part des marques haut de gamme, on est quand même en droit d'attendre un minimum de contrôle qualité... 

En même temps, on peut noter que les constructeurs restent très vagues sur les spécifications de l'écran lui-même. Ils se mettent ainsi à l'abri de certaines poursuites...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

enfin bon, chez apple, je m'attendais vraiment a ce que lorsqu'on achete 2 produits identiques, on ait le meme resultat, mais ce n'est plus le cas maintenant qu'on sait qu'on peut avoir 4 qualites d'ecrans differentes sur les MB

ca va etre un peu la loterie


----------



## Nitiel (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> enfin bon, chez apple, je m'attendais vraiment a ce que lorsqu'on achete 2 produits identiques, on ait le meme resultat, mais ce n'est plus le cas maintenant qu'on sait qu'on peut avoir 4 qualites d'ecrans differentes sur les MB
> 
> ca va etre un peu la loterie



Sur les macbook pro penryn, macbook penryn d'avant c'était pareille et sur les nouveaux macbook unibody et macbook pro unobody aussi c'est pareille. Pour les mabook pro penryn, sur macbidouille, il y a un post qui parler de 2 dalles et l'une était vraiment moins bonne que l'autre.

Finalement je me rend conte que j'aurai tu prendre le pro


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> enfin bon, chez apple, je m'attendais vraiment a ce que lorsqu'on achete 2 produits identiques, on ait le meme resultat, mais ce n'est plus le cas maintenant qu'on sait qu'on peut avoir 4 qualites d'ecrans differentes sur les MB
> 
> ca va etre un peu la loterie





nicoplanet a dit:


> Les différences entre les fabricants sont* TRES subtiles* !!!
> Même mis cote à cote, ça ne saute pas toujours aux yeux : donc ne te fais pas de souci pour cette histoire de dalle... Les specs sont quasi identiques finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-7174.html


euh tres subtil non

regardes le tableau qui comparent les contrastes, les angles de vision, luminosite et temps de reaction

c'est pas negligeable


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-7174.html
> 
> euh tres subtil non
> 
> ...



Je connais les chiffres : je les ai postés dans ce topic il y a un mois... :rateau:
Je ne te parle pas des chiffres, je te parle de la différences visible entre ces écrans : et elle est *TRES* subtile... au delà des données théoriques.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> au delà des données théoriques.




entre la theorie et la realite, le fosse est bien grand alors

parce qu'ils ont fait des tests et mesures les données, j'appelle pas ca des données théoriques

a croire que tu bosses chez apple

je viens d'acheter une tele LCD, entre le modele que j'ai achete et d'autres teles qui ont soit disant des caracteristiques proches, la difference visuelle n'est pas "subtile" comme tu le pretends

ou alors je pense que ta vue ne te permet pas de faire de difference entre un bon et un mauvais ecran ???


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ou alors je pense que ta vue ne te permet pas de faire de difference entre un bon et un mauvais ecran ???



Ca doit être ça....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

meme sans un tableau comparatif, tu vas dans une fnac, tu regardes les ecrans de taille identique et de meme resolution ou de meme temps de reaction, on voit des differences flagrantes

que ce soit en terme d'angle, de restitution des couleurs, de nettete, etc...


tu peux qd meme pas affirmer que toutes les dalles se valent :mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

Un petit complément au passage :

voici la luminosité mesurée sur une dalle de MacBook aluminum, en différents points :



>



 Tu noteras qu'elle varie de *234 cd/m² à 318 cd/m²* pour un même écran, donné pour une luminosité "x" !

Donc, quand les données théoriques sont de 300 cd/m², tu imagines bien que pour une même marque les variations peuvent aller de 250 à 350 en fonction de l'exemplaire... Tu peux avoir une dalle AUO ou LG un peu plus lumineuse, ou bien une CMO moins lumineuse dans les "mêmes" proportions, les ramenant ainsi au même niveau.

Bref, ça limite du-coup *les écarts réels* entre les dalles concernant la luminosité... Je te laisse appliquer le même raisonnement pour le reste.

Alors tu imagines bien qu'entre ça et :
- mon emploi chez Apple :rateau:
- mon incapacité totale à discerner un bon écran d'un mauvais écran 

... c'est vraiment du pareil au même ces dalles.


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> meme sans un tableau comparatif, tu vas dans une fnac, tu regardes les ecrans de taille identique et de meme resolution ou de meme temps de reaction, on voit des differences flagrantes


C'est ce que j'ai fait pour le macBook alu, et qui m'a permis de comparer 3 dalles sur les 4 existantes... 

Pour le reste, la Fnac ne donne pas assez d'informations sur les écrans qui équipent les portables pour pouvoir comparer des dalles de catégories "identiques"... Tu as donc tout à fait raison : on observera donc des tas de différences... sans même parler de calibration !



bananiaaa a dit:


> tu peux qd meme pas affirmer que toutes les dalles se valent :mouais:


Dieu m'en garde    ... je n'ai jamais dit ça !

D'ailleurs, s'il te faut une meilleure dalle, penche-toi du côté du MacBook Air ou du MacBook Pro, qui, sans être exceptionnelles (TN), sont un peu meilleures...

Si c'est pour de l'usage photo, tu n'as pas d'autre salut qu'un écran externe calibré...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

en fait ce qui m'inquiete c'est pas seulement le MB

c'est le fait de decouvrir 4 qualites de dalles sur un mac

si ca arrive sur le MB, qu'est ce qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas non plus X qualites de dalles differentes sur le MBA, le MBP, l'iMac et les ecrans Apple ???


jusqu'a present je me demandais pas de savoir s'il y avait des differences si j'achetais 2 iMac mais maintenant j'ai le doute a cause de ce sujet pour le MB, je me demande si je vais pas un jour me retrouver avec 2 iMac de modeles identiques mais avec 2 dalles de qualite differente :rose:


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Un petit complément au passage :
> 
> voici la luminosité mesurée sur une dalle de MacBook aluminum, en différents points :
> 
> ...



Test de notebookcheck, n'est-ce pas ?

Et il disent que l'écran du macbook est quand même bon mais un peux moi que celui du macbook pro.


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> si ca arrive sur le MB, qu'est ce qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas non plus X qualites de dalles differentes sur le MBA, le MBP, l'iMac et les ecrans Apple ???


Bien sûr :

- 2 fabricants pour les MacBook Pro
- il y avait eu une petite histoire sur les MacBook Air aussi si je me souviens bien, en novembre dernier...
- de souvenir, encore une fois, 2 fabricants également pour les iMac 20'
- sans compter l'énorme différence entre le iMac 20' (TN) et iMac 24' (H-IPS)



bananiaaa a dit:


> jusqu'a present je me demandais pas de savoir s'il y avait des differences si j'achetais 2 iMac mais maintenant j'ai le doute a cause de ce sujet pour le MB, je me demande si je vais pas un jour me retrouver avec 2 iMac de modeles identiques mais avec 2 dalles de qualite differente :rose:


C'est tout à fait possible, mais ce que j'essaie simplement de te dire c'est qu'il n'y a pas à se tripoter la nouille au sujet de ces différentes dalles utilisées qui sont très proches *dans une même gamme* !

_(...sauf pour iMac 20' et iMac 24' ou la différence est très importante)_



Nitiel a dit:


> Test de notebookcheck, n'est-ce pas ?


Oui, j'ai mis le test complet en lien (pour citation) dans mon post


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> en fait ce qui m'inquiete c'est pas seulement le MB
> 
> c'est le fait de decouvrir 4 qualites de dalles sur un mac
> 
> si ca arrive sur le MB, qu'est ce qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas non plus X qualites de dalles differentes sur le MBA, le MBP, l'iMac et les ecrans Apple ???:



Dit moi, tu es idiot ou tu le fais exprès, parce que avant décrire quelque chose renseigne toi sur ce que tu dit, non ?

Sur macbidouille pour les écrans des macbook penryn, il avait un post qui disais qu'il y avait deux dalle, une c'était la LG/PHILIP et l'autre je men souvient plus mais elle que je me souvient plus était meilleur que l'autre pour la teinte jaune mais je n'en suis pas sûr, parce que déjà sa fait depuis l'été que je l'ai lu et que le post je le retrouve plus.

PS : je t'avais répondu plus haut.



nicoplanet a dit:


> Oui, j'ai mis le test complet en lien (pour citation) dans mon post



dsl, j'avais pas vu.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Dit moi, tu es idiot ou tu le fais exprès, parce que avant décrire quelque chose renseigne toi sur ce que tu dit, non ?



je tombe sur un article de lesnumeriques, je n'ai pas regarde macbidouille alors va jouer au ballon


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Janvier 2009)

Sur Macbidouille, qqu a mis une photo de deux Macbook avec des dalles différentes. Il y a une différence dans le rendu de couleurs mais celui qui possède les deux Macbook - et qui semble avoir une certaine expérience - confirme que les angles de vue sont comparables. 

Aux dernières nouvelles, lesnumériques n'a pas plusieurs Macbook pour comparer. Plein d'infos viennent d'autres sites allemands et américains... Sans minimiser les écarts qui peuvent exister, certains sites ont tendance à monter des affaires en épingle histoire de faire de l'audience.

Dans le cas des Macbook, l'écart semble acceptable mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.  


Au passage, si qqu a un lien pour les 2 dalles des MBP Penryn, je suis intéressé. Via google, on trouve un peu trop et n'importe quoi pas forcément en rapport.


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sur Macbidouille, qqu a mis une photo de deux Macbook avec des dalles différentes. Il y a une différence dans le rendu de couleurs mais celui qui possède les deux Macbook - et qui semble avoir une certaine expérience - confirme que les angles de vue sont comparables.


C'est *ICI*


>





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sans minimiser les écarts qui peuvent exister, certains sites ont tendance à monter des affaires en épingle histoire de faire de l'audience.



+1


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je tombe sur un article de lesnumeriques, je n'ai pas regarde macbidouille alors va jouer au ballon



Donc lesnumerique va dire ce qu'on un macbook jeter le, tu va le faire, normal, tu est idiot, non ?


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sur Macbidouille, qqu a mis une photo de deux Macbook avec des dalles différentes. Il y a une différence dans le rendu de couleurs mais celui qui possède les deux Macbook - et qui semble avoir une certaine expérience - confirme que les angles de vue sont comparables.
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, lesnumériques n'a pas plusieurs Macbook pour comparer. Plein d'infos viennent d'autres sites allemands et américains... Sans minimiser les écarts qui peuvent exister, certains sites ont tendance à monter des affaires en épingle histoire de faire de l'audience.
> 
> ...



Je l'avis trouver sur google vers juillet/août mais maintenant avec cette histoire de macbook unibody, impossible de le retrouver dans google, il parle que des macbook.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Donc lesnumerique va dire ce qu'on un macbook jeter le, tu va le faire, normal, tu est idiot, non ?



mais t'as rien d'autre a faire ?

et en plus tu sais encore moins bien faire les phrases en francais que moi



"ce qu'on un macbook jeter le"

un type qui sait pas ecrire qui me traite d'idiot c'est le comble ca non ?

tes parents devraient activer le controle parental sur l'ordinateur pour t'empecher d'ecrire des conneries sur internet et insulter les autres et t'acheter des livres plutot !


apres les gens font des manifestations contre les reformes de l'education en france, tu es l'exemple de ceux qui ont besoin de soutien scolaire


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> mais t'as rien d'autre a faire ?
> 
> et en plus tu sais encore moins bien faire les phrases en francais que moi
> 
> ...



J'écris peut être mal mais au moins j'ai de la culture général et je ne raconte pas n'importe.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

bon ecoutes, tu t'ennuies, vas lire un livre et laisses les adultes parler, on t'a pas demande de venir traiter les autres d'idiot

tu verras qu'un jour ca te servira a trouver du travail de savoir ecrire une lettre et un cv sans faire une faute tous les 3 mots 


et cesses d'insulter les gens, tu es mal élevé en plus


je vois une news sur un site, je pose des questions, si tu n'es pas content tu n'es pas forcé d'ecrire en insultant les autres


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> bon ecoutes, tu t'ennuies, vas lire un livre et laisses les adultes parler, on t'a pas demande de venir traiter les autres d'idiot
> 
> tu verras qu'un jour ca te servira a trouver du travail de savoir ecrire une lettre et un cv sans faire une faute tous les 3 mots
> 
> ...



tu es rigolo, tu devis le sujet parce que je viens de prouver que tu ne sais pas lire les commentaires écrits plus haut que le tien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bien sûr :
> 
> - 2 fabricants pour les MacBook Pro
> - il y avait eu une petite histoire sur les MacBook Air aussi si je me souviens bien, en novembre dernier...
> ...



disons qu'entre 2 ecrans de tailles differentes, ca me choque moins de voir que ce sont 2 dalles differentes


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

Existe-il une image avec les quatre macbook pour voir là, si on là vois, petite différence entre chaque dalle. Parce que des données technique certes c'est beau sur le papier mai après dans la réalité c'est souvent autre chose.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Janvier 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> C'est *ICI*
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Sur ta photo, à gauche une légère dominante rouge à droite ça tire vers le vert: ce type de différence dans le rendu se voit aussi sur tous les camescopes et appareils photos, amateurs ou pros; c'est tout simplement inhérent aux différences entre les composants électroniques car iil n'en existe pas deux identiques.



bananiaaa a dit:


> mais t'as rien d'autre a faire ?
> 
> et en plus tu sais encore moins bien faire les phrases en francais que moi
> 
> ...



Allez zou sinon je vous envoie au coin ... au lieu de vous engueuler, faîtes plutôt tous les deux des efforts pour pendre de belles phrases et choyer la langue française: syntaxe, ponctuation, orthographe... sans oublier les très nombreux accents bien sûr , hein?


----------



## pitou_92 (11 Janvier 2009)

ma soeur et moi on a des macbooks alu et 2 écrans  différentes. la différence ne se remarque presque pas


----------



## kelFAI (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je compatis avec ton opinion.

Cependant pour la défense de la marque, quand une personne achète un MBunibody, à aucun endroit ces spécifications détaillées sont indiquées donc en acceptant les spécifications générale c'est à dire; résolution + luminosité, on ne peut se retourner ensuite vers le fabriquant en disant que la dalle n'est pas celle qui avait été promise. 

Donc, oui je suis d'accord que ça peut être rageant, d'un autre coté si Apple n'avait qu'un seul distributeur de dalle, en cas de rupture cela pourrait lui poser des retards de livraisons...

Malheureusement, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse mettre Apple en défault sur ce point là..Il ne reste plus qu'a croiser les doigts...



jilune a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> voici une petite anecdote :
> 
> ...


----------

